
Tesla’s real problem is that their cars are unreliable - Doubleguitars
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/9/11880450/tesla-doomed?utm_campaign=vox&utm_content=article%3Atop&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
======
jedberg
They have a pretty good point. Right now people love their Tesla's because if
something breaks, Tesla bends over backwards to fix it for you. Which is great
if you own a Tesla, but it still means you don't have that car for a while.

Right now, most of Tesla's customers are the kinds of people who have a second
or third car to drive while their Tesla is broken, and don't have the kind of
job that you lose if you show up late once.

As they move downmarket, they will start to get customers who may only have
the one car and their entire life can be ruined if their car breaks down at an
inopportune time.

